# Help



## custommultirotor (Feb 13, 2018)

.....


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Maybe. But it depends on a few factors.

1. We need more details...history, what is happening that causes you to feel ignored, kids, etc.

2. Simply put, there has not been any instance yet where I have seen improvement without the OP being willing to lose the marriage in order to improve it. 

So, lay out some details, and let's see what we can do, brother.

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## custommultirotor (Feb 13, 2018)

...


----------



## custommultirotor (Feb 13, 2018)

...


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

Run.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

dadstartingover said:


> Run.


This. 

What reason do you have for entertaining any notion of trying to stay?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

> i have to stop making excuses for her actions.


Sir, you are correct. The hidden drug addiction is a major issue. Do you want to stay in a relationship that is built on a hidden problem?


----------



## custommultirotor (Feb 13, 2018)

...


----------



## custommultirotor (Feb 13, 2018)

..


----------

